# quitting Facebook



## TheDispossessed (Dec 2, 2013)

it's ruining my life. i feel i've allowed my already slightly drug-addled brain to become totally rewired for digital and social media and it's time to put an end to it. reading all these studies about how fb actually makes us all depressed and envious and all this awful jazz. i'm hoping to use this time i've been wasting every damn day to actually talk to people again and participate in society.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 2, 2013)

YES! DO IT! Its awesome! Life is good! F Facebook man. Youll be fine.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 2, 2013)

who are you kidding man? You would just replace that time with KKF which is way more addictive  
I rarely spend more then 3-5 mins a day on facebook and rarely less then 1-2 hours on KKF


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 2, 2013)

At least you can learn useful non spiteful information here...


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 2, 2013)

and why browsing boring social photos on FB when you got all that gorgeous knives galleries here


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 2, 2013)

A few years ago I was spending 4-5 hrs a day on fb. Now I barely look at it once a week.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 2, 2013)

Never had it....never will.


----------



## RobinW (Dec 2, 2013)

I never got started and still happy. My wife is a seldom user as well
On a slightly tragic/funny note. My sister does zillions of updates a day. She got pissed off and defriended us (on my wifes account) for some reason. It took us 4 weeks to notice... :O

Guess we aren't qualifying as regular users.

Anyway good luck, I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## maxim (Dec 2, 2013)

I know what you mean, i started to edit all that i don't want to see out  
And subscribe to some Razors, knives, science and food pages.


----------



## tripleq (Dec 2, 2013)

Good for you. I had an account for about a month. Took me several more to close the damned thing. The whole social networking scene did nothing for me but steal time away from the few real, live relationships that I have. I really don't miss it.


----------



## apathetic (Dec 2, 2013)

I just use my fb account as an email, and end up logging less than once a week. The only annoying feature are these stupid "check what happened since you last logged in" emails.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 2, 2013)

I hate Facebook BUT I did start an account a couple of years ago and I only friend people I served in the military with. No family, childhood friends, wife, kids or anyone else. I also started it with an alias for the first year and half and used a completely blank dummy gmail account so there would be no contacts to mine. 

I think if you strip it back, make it super private, and control it carefully, it can have some value. I spend about 30 minutes a week on it.

k.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 2, 2013)

I deleted the fb app from my phone. Battery hog. Always running several processes in the background even after I force close them. I'll just use the browser version if I ever feel the need to check.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, my life is not big enough for FB and KKF, one had to go...


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 2, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I deleted the fb app from my phone. Battery hog. Always running several processes in the background even after I force close them. I'll just use the browser version if I ever feel the need to check.



+1


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 2, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Never had it....never will.


+1


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 2, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> +1




Friendcaster App does not run in the background like the Facebook app does looking for all types of stuff


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 2, 2013)

You can keep Twitter along with FB. I have no use for either.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 2, 2013)

I have friends and colleagues all over the globe...FB has been, by far, the easiest way for me to share with them without being too intrusive. That said, I am tapering my usage a bit...and trying to be a bit more deliberate in how I use it.


----------



## JackD (Dec 2, 2013)

I found myself "hiding" a lot of friends who I thought posted too much. After doing this I realized that the only people I didn't hide were people who didn't post at all. Which made me realize that just not using it would have the desired effect. I still log in here and there to contact someone or look at pictures of a new baby or whatever, but I found that checking it frequently just made me somewhat angry at the people who thought their lives were so interesting that they had to give the world a blow by blow account.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 2, 2013)

JackD said:


> ...I still log in here and there to contact someone or look at pictures of a new baby or whatever, but I found that checking it frequently just made me somewhat angry at the people who thought their lives were so interesting that they had to give the world a blow by blow account.



I sort of feel the same way. I also felt that I should have left some of those friends alone and not messed with things. I liked my static, snap-shot memories of them better than the people they became later in life. Who wants to know that that super hot girl you always wanted to go out with is now crazy cat woman. I'm still disappointed with that one. 

k.


----------



## BeardedCrow (Dec 4, 2013)

Do it like any toxic substance, cold turkey!

Right about when I decided to quit tobacco I decided facebook wasnt healthy either.

trust me, you wont regret it!!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 4, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Who wants to know that that super hot girl you always wanted to go out with is now crazy cat woman. I'm still disappointed with that one.
> 
> k.


She's just filling a void in her life you created many years ago by being too chicken to ask her out :biggrin:


----------

